# Como probar un IGBT?



## Daniel.more

INSULATED GATE BIPOLAR TRANSISTOR o tambien llamados IGBT llevo años reparando equipos con estos componentes y normalmente cuando estan mal se ve a la legua porque revientan....y otras veces la minoria por descarte llego a la conclusion que esa es la averia....en varios cursos que he realizado para no quedarme obsoleto puesto que cuando yo estudie este componente no existia.....(en la edad de piedra jajaja) me dicen que se prueba como un mosfet...pero lo cierto es que no es asi o al menos en el 90 por ciento de los casos no.....alguien podria sacarme de mi ignorancia?...


----------



## Eduardo

Supongo que te referis a probarlo como un mosfet a medir con tester (en prueba de diodos) entre C-E y apoyar el dedo en el gate. 
Eso va a fallar en la mayoria de los casos porque la capacidad G-E es mucho mayor que la G-S de un mosfet, ademas, para empezar a "mover" un IGBT vas a necesitar mas tension. Con el ruido que podes meter con el dedo, en general no te va alcanzar.

Para tener algo de confiabilidad tenes que caer en un circuito auxiliar alimentado con 12V por lo menos, y por ejemplo, excitar el gate a traves de un potenciometro como divisor de tension y en el colector una lampara.


----------



## Daniel.more

GRACIAS Eduardo por contestar , yo siempre pruebo los Mosfet de dos maneras, o bien con el osciloscopio en modo test component, o si estoy fuera de taller lo pruebo con éste aparato de la foto que prueba ok los Mosfet de intencificación y los Mosfet de reducción


----------



## Eduardo

Fijate con que valores de tension hace el test, generalmente son valores bajos (lo que de la pila),  y un igbt robusto no se mueve con menos de 7V G-E


----------



## Daniel.more

tienes toda la razon gracias colega por tu estimada ayuda,voy a implementar algun circuito...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

La forma más facil y economica de probar un IGBT es con una pila de 9 voltios esta se coloca entre compuerta (+) y emisor (-)y con un multimetro se mide entre colector y emisor colocandolo en prueba de diodos (punta positiva al colector y punta negativa al emisor) al conectar la pila el  multimetro debe mostrar una medida cercana a la caida del diodo y al invertir la polaridad de la pila se debe abrir el circuito es decir no muestra nada el multimetro.

Saludos.


----------



## gersonff

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con un UPS, necesito saber si los IGBT estan buenos o estan dañados, este igbt es marca mitsubishi numero CM100DU-12H, aca les dejo la hoja de especificacion del IGBT.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/igbt_418.pdf

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## kuropatula

Conectalo como un transistor comun. En el gate ponele 10V con una resistencia en serie de 1K, El emisor a GND y el colector con un LED+resistencia de 1K a Vcc (10V).

Si activás el Gate se tiene que prender el LED


----------



## gersonff

Ok muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy hacer la prueba en este momento, te cuento como me va


----------



## case2604

saludos 
eh visto sus comentarios acerca de las pruebas que han hecho, y me han ayudado gracias por sus comentarios, en este caso  tengo un modulo dudoso (MG75Q2YS11) este modulo trae 2 transistores IGBT en su encapsulado y la prueba que estoy haciendo es con una lampara de 40w 120vca la conecto en serie entre el emisor y el negativo de la fuente (180vcd ) y por el otro lado  el colector a positivo de la misma fuente en estado de bloqueo el igbt no deveria haber corriente entre el emisor y el colector hasta que se polarice el gate con una fuente aux de 9vcd entre gate (positivo) y emisor (negativo)
que opinan de esto?


----------



## Weimart

Puede ser que no este uniendo los negativos de las de las dos fuentes, a mi me pasó y me dijeron que era que el IGBT no entendia la señal que le llegaba por el gate por no tener la referencia de la fuente.
intente probando eso.


----------



## ironaro

Hola a todos.

Quisiera que me ayudaran con mi problema. Tengo una maquina de depilacion laser la cual presento una falla, segun su propio check-up y el manual arroja un error de IGBT en conrto circuito. Desarme la maquina y me encuentro con un tremendo IGBT y un diodo. Los desacoplo y aprobar las piezas rogandole a dios que no esten quemadas.

Checando en su foro las pruebas que se les hace a los IGBT se las hice a este. Las pruebas consistieron en energizar entre GATE y EMISOR con una pila de +9volts seguido de una resistencia en serie de 1k. Y entre COLECTOR Y EMISOR le puse una fuente de 12v con un led y una resistencia de 1k. Para mi sorpresa el led si enciende cuando energizo el GATE.

Checando en otros lugares, me dicen que debe de haber una alta impedancia entre GATE Y COLECTOR y tambien entre COLECTOR Y EMISOR. Mido las resistencias con un LCR digital y los valores que me arrojan son estos: G-E = 7.5 omhs. G-C=145omhs. C-E=440omhs.
Con lo cual me hace pensar que si esta en corto.

Conlusion???.. La prueba de energizar al gate si funciona, pero las impedancias me dan muy poco. Esta bueno o no????
Hay que tener en cuenta k este es un IGBT de 1200v a 600A. y los profres de la facu me dicen que el led le exige muy poca carga, que por eso si funciona.

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## marcelorenz

tenes que tener en cuenta que los igbt son transistores bipolares controlados por tension, eso hace que al no haber una corriente de gate, si no una tension, el capacitor de gate-emisor queda facilmente cargado y te deja el transistor en estado de conduccion, incluido cuando esta tirado arriba de una mesa.

yo utilizo transistores de 4000V Y 50Amp en puentes H de defibriladores bifasicos y la mejor forma de probarlos es conmutando una corriente minima 100 veces menor al que se usa en el equipo en funcionamientoo sea que en mi caso lo pruebo con minimo 500mA, en tu caso serian 6Amp.
llevandolo a la saturacion con una tension de gate de 15V, ya que con menos de 11V no saturan correctante.

yo comenzaria probandolo por lo menos con 6 o mas amperes, usando una r de gate de 10ohm y una fuente para el gate de 15V, tene en cuenta que este transistor tiene una capacidad de gate-emisor de 230nF, tenes que usar una r de gate chica para que esta se carge rapidamente y el transistor no este mucho tiempo trabajando en la parte lineal, ya que se puede soldar interiormente por la potencia instantanea.


----------



## flabelec

Daniel.more el probador de la foto es un diseño que realizaste ? en ese caso podes indicarme como lo hiciste. gracias


----------



## zaratustrax

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> La forma más facil y economica de probar un IGBT es con una pila de 9 voltios esta se coloca entre compuerta (+) y emisor (-)y con un multimetro se mide entre colector y emisor colocandolo en prueba de diodos (punta positiva al colector y punta negativa al emisor) al conectar la pila el  multimetro debe mostrar una medida cercana a la caida del diodo y al invertir la polaridad de la pila se debe abrir el circuito es decir no muestra nada el multimetro.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias. Me sirvió.


----------



## djpusse

hola gente sepan disculpar mi ignorancia pero tengo un flash de fotografia que disparaba cuando tenia ganas hasta que un dia no disparo mas, un tecnico me dijo que es el IGBT.

el tema es mas alla de que no lo consigo me entro la duda:
como se hace disparar o sea hacer que el igbt condusca entre colector y emisor si la base esta aislada?

el igbt en este caso del flash esta conectado: Base: a la parte logica Colector: a la salida de la etapa de alta tension Emisor: a la lampara de xenon

si no lo consigo es posible sustituirlo por algun otro tipo de transistor? o un circuito para reemplazar el mismo?

por otro lado, se me habia ocurrido en vez de comprar flash de estudio hacerlos yo mismo de la siguiente forma:

con la salida PC-Sync de la camara exitar un IGBT conectado a la lampara de xenon de un flash estroboscopico de boliche para asi cuando dispare la camara envie la señal al IGBT para que condusca electricidad hacia la lampara de Xenon del flash estroboscopico, peeero me encuentro con un problema transformando la señal PC-Sync en un pulso de voltage me quedarian 2 conectores posotivo y negativo y ahi entra la duda de como lo conecto al IGBT

espero sepan aclarar mi duda Gracias.


----------



## jjimmy

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:  
La forma más facil y economica de probar un IGBT es con una pila de 9 voltios esta se coloca entre compuerta (+) y emisor (-)y con un multimetro se mide entre colector y emisor colocandolo en prueba de diodos (punta positiva al colector y punta negativa al emisor) al conectar la pila el multimetro debe mostrar una medida cercana a la caida del diodo y al invertir la polaridad de la pila se debe abrir el circuito es decir no muestra nada el multimetro.

Saludos.

gracias.. me sirvio


----------



## FRANKLINHGC

Daniel.more dijo:


> INSULATED GATE BIPOLAR TRANSISTOR o tambien llamados IGBT llevo años reparando equipos con estos componentes y normalmente cuando estan mal se ve a la legua porque revientan....y otras veces la minoria por descarte llego a la conclusion que esa es la averia....en varios cursos que he realizado para no quedarme obsoleto puesto que cuando yo estudie este componente no existia.....(en la edad de piedra jajaja) me dicen que se prueba como un mosfet...pero lo cierto es que no es asi o al menos en el 90 por ciento de los casos no.....alguien podria sacarme de mi ignorancia?...


Por favor, sabe alguno de ustedes como por cual dispositivo sustituir al M67580 Mitsubishi


----------

